# BFP's Announcements Sticky - 2009



## NeyNey

_PLEASE NOTE_
_This sticky is for those who have been an active member/buddy of his section for at least one month who have either been TTC long term, TTC with known problems or conceived with assisted fertility treatment._

https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/divider.jpg
*2009 BFP's*
https://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/divider.jpg

BABY DUST
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE 

X

January
https://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/th_divider-1.jpg

*SianMA* ~ BFP ~ after 13 months TTC with 2 months of 10-day Provera treatments to lengthen my cycles.
*Sinead*~ BFP~after 2 years ttc ...dh was diagnosed with dodgy sperm, well the things we did differently was dh took zinc. 
*Lola*~BFP~after 2 1/2 years after unexplained infertility (anovulation treated with clomid)
*Bird24* ~ BFP after first round of clomid.
*Wishing4baby* ~ BFP after first round of clomid.
*FunnyBunny* ~ BFP after 3rd cycle on clomid this time after a MMC in September . We've been TTC since March 2007. 



 February
https://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/th_divider-1.jpg

*Helen* ~ Surprise BFP after conceiving via ICSI beautiful twins Charlotte&Thomas in 2006 :)
*mer01* ~ BFP via artificial insemination
*Koobie1982* ~ BFP second round of clomid.

 March
https://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/th_divider-1.jpg

*Vineyard* ~ BFP 03/2009 IVF/ICSI !!!! ttc since 10/2007 - PREGNANT WITH TWINS!
*Genkimini* ~ BFP naturally after TTC for 10 yeas 
*Daisyduke* ~ BFP after 14 cycle of ttc 

 April
https://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/th_divider-1.jpg
*Miel* ~ BFP after 12+ Months TTC, Polyp Removal in Jan '09 - On Clomid 
*Kirstin* - BFP naturally after they were told by 2 doctors no chance of conceiving naturally because of OHs sperm antibodies 

 May
https://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/th_divider-1.jpg
*The Missus* - BFP after 15 months TTC no2 with male factor fertility probs and long iregular cycles. 
*DebsHopeful* - I finally got my 3rd attempt with IUI after loss August 2008 
*WW1* - BFP on 3rd round clomid. TTC since Jan 07 with MMC May 08!
*LateStarter* - BFP - 6 unmedicated IUI's, 2 medicated IUI's, 1 cancelled IVF cycle, and finally this IVF cycle
*AutumnSky* - Got my BFP today after nearly 2 yrs TTC. I was on Clomid, and also used Instead Cups.
*Brambletess* - BFP! after 2 1/2 years TTC with two blocked fallopian tubes.

 June
https://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/th_divider-1.jpg

*Jan34* - BFP after 3 rounds of clomid.
*akcher* - BFP on first round of IVF/ICSI
*dozyd* - BFP on 3rd round of clomid, after TTC 12 months with PCOS
*future_numan* - IUI #2 w/clomid, injectibles, HCG trigger BFP!
*Mrs T* - BFP on 13th June after my second attemp at IVF/ICSI
*ClaireLR* - BFP - 12 months TTC and conceived on round 3 of Clomid 50mg



 July
https://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/th_divider-1.jpg

*Mendy* - BFP FINALLY! After almost 2 years of trying, 3 failed IUI's and 1 failed IVF/ICSI 
*Tanya* - BFP after 17 months of ttc, 4 failed IUIs, we got our with our 1st ICSI cycle 
*Hopefulfor09* - After 15 months and being told we may need IVF for morphology of 4% (but all other counts good) we are pregnant 

 August
https://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/th_divider-1.jpg

*Sammy2009* - After 1.5 years TTC BFP on first round of IVF
*NickyT75* - TTC since december 2005 with 2 failed pregnancies - Finally a BFP!!
*NicNac* - After 2 1/2 years of trying, a L&D and an HSG this year, and on my first round of clomid......I got my first BFP ever today
*Hopeful4baby* - after 27 cycles this time - finally a BFP!

 September
https://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/th_divider-1.jpg

*Honeycat* - I got my bfp last week from our 2nd ivf cycle 
*Ladybee* - TTC for 7 years. Finally decided to persue medical help, and BAM! I'm pregnant before I can begin my meds! 


 October
https://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/th_divider-1.jpg


 November
https://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/th_divider-1.jpg


 December
https://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/th_divider-1.jpg









https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v214/JadedMortality/888888H.jpg
Birth Announcements
https://s179.photobucket.com/albums/w286/wobble_wobble/BabyandBump/th_divider-1.jpg




.



PG 51​


----------



## NeyNey

Thread has been cleaned out now girls - please limit your replies to BFP and Birth announcements and Congratulations :hugs: Thank you.


----------



## bird24

i got my BFP yesterday after using clomid for the first time!!! i'm on :cloud9:


----------



## maz

Congratulations - I am so glad clomid worked for you. Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy...

xx


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance:Congratulations again bird x x x x :hug:


----------



## rachelle1975

Third time for me congratulating you but a girl (especially a pregnant one) can never have too many congrats!!!! Yay you! :wohoo:


----------



## HAYS

OMG hun congratulations, this is amazing news,im so so happy for you!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

I have congratulated you in the other sections, but I will shout it from the rooftops! CONGRATULATIONS! I am so happy for you! :happydance: You give us other Clomid ladies hope for that :bfp: too! :hug:


----------



## pixielou

congratulations bird!


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations bird24!!!


----------



## NeyNey

Added hun............Congratulations!!!
:wohoo:


----------



## JASMAK

Congrats again bird24!!


----------



## Millnsy

So pleased for you! There's hope for us all yet!


----------



## Trying4ever

Congrats bird I'm so happy for you...I read your story it's so exciting!


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations hun. I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## HoneyWright

Congrats Bird, Im on my first round of clomid and hope im as lucky as you. Any tips???


----------



## Nathyrra

Congratulations Bird24! x


----------



## Wishing4baby

I got my first :bfp: yesterday on the first cycle of CLOMID!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## vineyard

Congrats Wishing4baby!


----------



## Mendy

Congrats wishing4baby!!!! We are starting the year off right!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JASMAK

Congrats Wishing For Baby!!!


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance:Congrats Wishing4ababy x x x


----------



## rachelle1975

Congrats wishing4baby - healthy and happy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations wishing4baby. That's great news. Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Wishing4ababy! :happydance:


----------



## Redfraggle

Congratulations Wishing4Baby! Fantastic news. :happydance:


----------



## maz

Congratulations Wishing4Baby. Have a happy and healthy pregnancy...

xx

Come on girls - lets fill that 1st tri forum ...

xx


----------



## pixielou

:happydance:Hey, Wishing for Baby congratulations on your amazing news:bfp:! Wishing a Happy and Healthy nine months.XXX:hug:


----------



## Wishing4baby

Thank you so much everyone!! Good Luck to all of you!!


----------



## Millnsy

Hi Wishing for a baby!

Didn't want to read and run - its great to see some of the regulars getting their BFP's. Any more for any more?


----------



## FunnyBunny

Yes me!!! Got a :bfp: on Sat and Sun and today! This was my 3rd cycle on clomid this time after a MMC in September (also after 3rd cycle of clomid). We've been TTC since March 2007. 

Really really nervous this time round and hoping and praying for a sticky bean this time.


----------



## Wishing4baby

FunnyBunny said:


> Yes me!!! Got a :bfp: on Sat and Sun and today! This was my 3rd cycle on clomid this time after a MMC in September (also after 3rd cycle of clomid). We've been TTC since March 2007.
> 
> Really really nervous this time round and hoping and praying for a sticky bean this time.


FUNNYBUNNY!!!!! Congrats girl!!!! WHOOOHOOOOO!!! Im so happy for you!! That is awesome!!!!! :happydance: Have a Long, happy and healthy 9 months!!!
:happydance:

Come on girls, this is our year!!!!


----------



## Mendy

Congrats FunnyBunny! Looks like maz was right...we are all gonna move over to first tri soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## JASMAK

funnybunny said:


> yes me!!! Got a :bfp: On sat and sun and today! This was my 3rd cycle on clomid this time after a mmc in september (also after 3rd cycle of clomid). We've been ttc since march 2007.
> 
> Really really nervous this time round and hoping and praying for a sticky bean this time.


congratulations!!!


----------



## pixielou

Hey Funnybunny:dance:, congratulations to ya!:hug:


----------



## rachelle1975

Huge congrats funny bunny!

Well it looks like 2009 is definitely going to be a good year for us :hugs:


----------



## maz

Congrats funny bunny - wowwee - aren't we doing well??

If only we'd known all it would take to get us all our :bfp:s was a BFP sticky in our forum, Ney could have organised it months and months ago ...

Right then - who's next??


----------



## miel

updated :)!

congratulations to wishing4baby and FunnyBunny!:)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

congrats hunni...

i will get in here this year... one way or another lol


----------



## BizyBee

:yipee: Congratulations Bird, Wishing4baby, and Funnybunny! :happydance:


----------



## FJL

Congrats girls, so wonderful to see so many BFP's! I think Maz is right, this section is bringing us luck!


----------



## hopeful4baby

Massive Congratulations to you girls: Bird24, Funnybunny and Wishing4baby!!!! Have peaceful pregnancies!

I don't check the site regularly, but I'm so pleased this section is now here. I used to look at BFP Announcements, trying to recognize girls from this section and now I don't have to. I think I won't leave the hospital next time round until I get that magical chlomid!

It looks like 2009 has started just great!!!

All the best to everyone!!!


----------



## Helen_26

Congatulations FunnyBunny. That's fab news.


----------



## Lilly123

congrats to all the LTTCers who got there :bfp:s in January!!! All the best for a healthy 9 months:hugs::hugs:!!!!


----------



## Helen

Ummm... so a little background first I think.

I came off BCP 9 years ago and aside from the small matter of a divorce inbetween have been trying on and off all that time until September 2006. In September we had ICSI as by then we had been diagnosed with male and female factor problems and were told that it was our only hope. We were incredibly lucky and conceived our twins - Charlotte and Thomas - with our first go and they were born in June 2007.

We stored 6 frozen embryos for a couple of years and recently we have donated them for use by other couples and that cycle will hopefully going ahead March/April time.

So anyway back to us. Since the ICSI I gave up tracking my periods. I'd done my head in for years with it and saw no need to carry on. It became clear around New Year that I hadn't had AF for a while and I tested and amazingly, incredibly, despite everything and all the odds against us it is a :bfp:. We are stunned and overjoyed and our little miracle baby will be with us Aug 26th or thereabouts. We've been for a scan today and all is well and I can finally believe it is true.

I'd like to tag on the end a very special thank you for Wobbles. She has been a great friend the last few weeks - she deciphered my pregnancy test when I couldn't, was the voice of reason when I panicked about coping, offered to hop on a train for 3 hours to babysit and has managed to keep her big trap shut for a month despite being fit to burst! :lol: 

I don't know if we really belong here as we weren't technically TTC but I don't feel comfortable posting my BFP anywhere else. I hope you all understand and I don't offend any of you.


----------



## Wobbles

You have killed me in every way for how long? & you don't even make your own thread? lol

To be told you would never conceive naturally and then see those clear lines must have hit you hard in so many ways :hugs: _They hit me hard lmao_ I was so pleased to know about your miracle its AMAZING news _not so chuffed how long you kept me inside your secret though_ [-( so you owe me lol

All things considered I understand why you felt comfortable sharing your news in this section & anyone who knows you knows your background I'm sure after picking up their jaws they will too.

Congratulations to you & B on your miracle baby and YAY C & T are going to be big bro & sis.

x x x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations everyone! Hope to see a lot more LTTCers posting BFPs soon :hug:


----------



## rachelle1975

Oh Helen that is such amazing news.

You have been the 'go to girl' for a lot of us here - when i talked of ICSI and success, i showed DH your profile pic of your gorgeous twins. I am so flipping over the moon for you - and how amazing - there was no 2ww, no deciphering of symptoms - now you are just PG with no.3!!

You will cope amazingly well - that's what us girlies do... and the guys aren't so bad either.

HUGE congratulations to a very happy and very healthy remaining 6 months. A fantastic start to February! :hugs:


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations Helen! :hugs:


----------



## chefamy1122

OMG HELEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Big HUGE Congrats.


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Congrats Helen!!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Massive congratulations Helen on your miracle baby! :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Helen how did you keep that quiet for so long!
Massive congrats, im so happy for you :D


----------



## Tam

OMGGGG HELEN!! That is fantastic!! Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

We are due around the same time too! :happydance:x


----------



## Jo

Congratulations everyone :hugs:

Helen OMG haow did you manage to keep that quiet for so long??
I am so bloody chuffed for you darling Oh and MRHelen too :hugs:


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations Helen! :yipee:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

your now my idol!!

massive congrats helen
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lola

Oh my goodness huge congratulations :) thats the most fantastic news xxxx


----------



## Amanda

Guess what I'm doing right now? Yep - crying!!! Tears of joy about Helen's life again!! 

I can't believe what I've just read! How on earth did you keep that quiet??? I'm over the moon for you an B. And Charlotte and Thomas will be a big brother and sister!! :happydance::happydance:

You soooo deserve this both.:hugs:

Oh, thanks to Wobbles for pointing this thread out to me as well.:hugs:


----------



## ablaze

i have to agree wi amanda.. 

actual tears of joy over here :hugs: 

an shame on you for not sharing sooner *huff*


----------



## CareBear

Helen - I don't know you very well but huge huge congratulations, that is absolutely amazing!!! And its so nice to hear one of the stories from the horses mouth so to speak instead of reading it in a magazine!

Huge Congratulations again and I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations, Helen!!!!!


----------



## FunnyBunny

Massive congratulations Helen, what an amazing story I'm sure you story will give hope to so much couples.

Thanks to everyone for the congrats messages, your all very kind.

Good luck to you all hope your dreams come true soon.


----------



## miel

Congratulations!!! best news ever!!!:hug:


----------



## Redfraggle

Congraulations Helen! Its really fantastic news and gives so much hope to us LTTTCers.

Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months. :happydance:


----------



## FJL

OMG Helen, congratulations!!!! A little sibling for C & T, how lovely!


----------



## maz

Congratulations helen. I'm delighted for you and your family. I hope you have a very healthy remainder to your pregnancy...

xx


----------



## miel

i updated Helen BFP! :)


----------



## Helen_26

https://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/c.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/g.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/r.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/u.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/l.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/a.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/t.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/i.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/o.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/n.gifhttps://text.glitter-graphics.net/flower/s.gif​


That is fantastic news Helen. How on earth did you manage to keep it zipped for so long?
I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy. You really deserve it.


----------



## hopeful4baby

Helen,

everytime I read about another LTTCer and their BFPs, it makes me skip a hearbeat. And this one is definitely a special one! 

Massive Congratulations!!!


----------



## pixielou

Hi Helen congratulations on your :bfp:
XX


----------



## BizyBee

Huge congratulations Helen! :yipee:


----------



## Mamafy

Firstly Huge Congratulations Helen :hugs:


I just saw your ticker in another thread and done this >>>>:shock: a quick search of the bfp announcements and zilcho then had to do a search of your posts to see where you announced :lol: 10 minutes this has taken me :dohh:

Over the bloomin moon for you hun :hugs: and they say miracles don't happen :yipee:

Love to you all xoxoxo


----------



## mer01

:happydance::happydance: got my :bfp: this morning :happydance::happydance:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey mer - well done you, huge congrats!xxxx


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations Mer. So pleased for you. Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Mer! :yipee:


----------



## dawny690

Congratulations Mer and Helen hope you both have happy healthy pg's you both deserve it xx


----------



## HAYS

Congrats Mer and Helen, keep those pretty BFPS coming ladies
xxxx


----------



## future_numan

Congrats !!


----------



## Redfraggle

Huge congratulations Mer!


----------



## maz

Congratulations Mer - I hope you have a healthy pregnancy...


----------



## miel

updated!! congrats mer01 !!!:)


----------



## Nathyrra

Congratulations Mer =)


----------



## pixielou

Congratulations Mer!:bfp::hug:


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations mer01!!!!!!


----------



## Kirstin

Congrats mer xx


----------



## FJL

Well done Mer!


----------



## Barneyboo

Congrats to Helen and Mer01:happydance::headspin: x x x x x:hugs:


----------



## tynx

Congrats everyone!


----------



## MommySierra

*CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!
This is really inspirational to me and I have hope that it will happen for me soon  *


----------



## Koobie1982

Hi ladies, I have finally got my BFP last Thursday, am currently 5 + 5 (I think).
I really wasnt expecting to be pregnant, as I had my CD21 blood test taken following my 2nd round of Clomid, and was told that my levels were so low, I hadnt ovulated. I think at this point I was already pregnant! I think I got pregnant on CD14


----------



## dawny690

Koobie1982 said:


> Hi ladies, I have finally got my BFP last Thursday, am currently 5 + 5 (I think).
> I really wasnt expecting to be pregnant, as I had my CD21 blood test taken following my 2nd round of Clomid, and was told that my levels were so low, I hadnt ovulated. I think at this point I was already pregnant! I think I got pregnant on CD14

Congratulations hun, sending you loads of sticky :dust: xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance: Sticky :dust:


----------



## maz

Congratulations - have a H&H 9 months ...


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Koobie! :yipee:


----------



## HAYS

Congratulations Koobie!x


----------



## Helen_26

Conrats Koobie, best of luck to you.


----------



## pixielou

Koobie1982 said:


> Hi ladies, I have finally got my BFP last Thursday, am currently 5 + 5 (I think).
> I really wasnt expecting to be pregnant, as I had my CD21 blood test taken following my 2nd round of Clomid, and was told that my levels were so low, I hadnt ovulated. I think at this point I was already pregnant! I think I got pregnant on CD14

Congratulations Koobie on your :bfp:!!:hug::hug:
XX


----------



## miel

congrats Koobie1982!!!

list updated !


----------



## FunnyBunny

Congrats Koobie!!


----------



## vineyard

March isn't looking good is it?


----------



## NeyNey

March isn't over yet sweetie :hugs: Congratulations girls for all the BFP's


----------



## genkigemini

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

I AM IN COMPLETE AND UTTER SHOCK!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00291.jpg
File size: 84.3 KB
Views: 32


----------



## NickyT75

:wohoo: just wanted to say a MASSIVE congratulations to Genkigemini :yipee:


seeing your :bfp: this morning has restored my faith :) im over the moon for you hun :cloud9: xx


----------



## BigFoot1980

WOW!!!! Congrats Genkigemini! I am so excited for u. :happydance:
There is hope for us all :)
Wishing u happy and healthy 9 months ahead.
:hug:


----------



## FEDup1981

Congrats again hun!! brill news x


----------



## Sinead

Congrats genkigemini xxx


----------



## chefamy1122

Sarah - I am going to repeat what I said on Facebook --
OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee:

BIIIIIG Congrats to you sweetie!


----------



## BizyBee

I already posted in the BFP section, but I had to come here too. I am so happy for you. Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## pixielou

Congratulations Genki :yipee::yipee:, fantastic new-you deserve it!:hug::wohoo::hug::hug:
X


----------



## rachelle1975

Sarah that is such fantastic news - everyone here has been wondering how you have been doing and well.... i'm guessing you are doing pretty A OK!!!! How did it happen (no stupid answers please :rofl:

Very happy and very healthy 9 months :dust:


----------



## dawny690

Well done genkigemini :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: congratulations :yipee: xx


----------



## Mendy

:happydance: Congrats genkigemini!!! Sooooo happy for you!!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## vineyard

Congrats! I'm so totally going to be next!!!


----------



## miel

genkigemini said:


> :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> I AM IN COMPLETE AND UTTER SHOCK!!!

oh my god !!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

very well deserved!!!


----------



## CareBear

OMG!!! I'm so shocked and happy for you Genkigemini! Very much deserved, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Vestirse

I have already congratulated you in first tri Genkigemini, but wanted to here as well! So happy for you!!!!!


----------



## HAYS

:happydance: how did i miss this!

CONGRATULATIONS LOVELY xxxxxxxx


----------



## Millnsy

Yeah! That is amazing news - so happy for you - Was just thinking that MArch wasn't looking that good in here but you've suddenly made it look so much more positive. Hope all goes well!

Millnsy xxx


----------



## maz

Wooooohoooooo!!!

Congratulations again Genki ... I'm off to find all your other posts and give my congrats there too...


----------



## vineyard

I just had my first IVF beta test today and it was a :bfp:!!!! 2nd beta on Friday....


----------



## miel

should i update you today on the list or you want me to wait until friday babe?


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Genki and Vineyard! You two give all of us LTTTC ladies hope! :hug: :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

vineyard said:


> I just had my first IVF beta test today and it was a :bfp:!!!! 2nd beta on Friday....

Congratulations huni xx


----------



## vineyard

miel said:


> should i update you today on the list or you want me to wait until friday babe?

You can update today! Those beta numbers are going to just keep going up and up and up!!


----------



## dawny690

vineyard said:


> miel said:
> 
> 
> should i update you today on the list or you want me to wait until friday babe?
> 
> You can update today! Those beta numbers are going to just keep going up and up and up!!Click to expand...

:wohoo: go PMA its going up, up. up huni xx


----------



## Mendy

Congrats vineyard!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## maz

Congrats vineyard - I hope I'm not too far behind you...


----------



## rachelle1975

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo::wohoo:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## vineyard

maz said:


> Congrats vineyard - I hope I'm not too far behind you...

You and FJL are next!!!


----------



## Millnsy

Yeah! Its like buses, you wait for ages and then 2 come along at once - so pleased for both Genki and vineyard - send out those positive vibes!!


----------



## BizyBee

:yipee: Congrats Vineyard!!! :yipee:


----------



## Kirstin

Congrats vineyard!


----------



## pixielou

vineyard said:


> I just had my first IVF beta test today and it was a :bfp:!!!! 2nd beta on Friday....


Hi Vineyard, that's great news on your :bfp:, so happy for you!:hug:
Hope to join you at the next stage!
X


----------



## vineyard

My 2nd beta was 71 (first was 15) so, I am officially pregnant!!!


----------



## miel

list updated!!!:)

congratulations girls!


----------



## dawny690

Im possibly pg after 2 mc's I will update for sure soon xxx


----------



## miel

dawny690 said:


> Im possibly pg after 2 mc's I will update for sure soon xxx

good luck sweetie :):hugs:


----------



## dawny690

miel said:


> dawny690 said:
> 
> 
> Im possibly pg after 2 mc's I will update for sure soon xxx
> 
> good luck sweetie :):hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou sweetie xx


----------



## pixielou

Good luck dawny, fingers crossed for you!
X


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Dawny!


----------



## maz

Fingers crossed Dawny ...


----------



## dawny690

Sorry girls doesnt look like its going to happen for me this month temp dropped loads today sorry :hugs: and :dust: to you all


----------



## jonnanne3

There is still hope! It's not over yet! I am thinking of you Dawn. :hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Hi girls, i got my :bfp: today this was my 14th cycle of ttc, i am due to start clomid next month. Please please please stick :hugs:


----------



## Redfraggle

:happydance: That is fantastic news DaisyDuke!! So so so happy for you. Congratulations and everything crossed it will be a happy and healthy nine months for you!


----------



## miel

congratulations Daisyduke!!!

list updated!!


----------



## dawny690

:wohoo: :wohoo: go daisy stick baby stick :wohoo: :wohoo: :dust: :dust: xxx


----------



## toby2

ooooooooooooooooo well done daisy,so glad you have some good newsxxxx


----------



## maz

Congratulations DaisyDuke - I'm delighted for you ... I feel a mass movement of LTTTCers to 1st trimester ....


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations Daisyduke I hope its a sticky bean


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats Vineyard and DaisyDuke! :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Congrats daisyduke!!!


----------



## pixielou

Congratulations to you Daisyduke!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey Daisy - fan bloody tastic news hun! Chuffed to bits for you! :dust:


----------



## Millnsy

yeah!!! Congrats and everything crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months...


----------



## BizyBee

That's awesome Daisy! Congrats... :yipee:


----------



## akcher

CONGRATS!!! What a great month for BFP this has been!


----------



## Coffee

Massive congrats Daisyduke! :happydance:
This is fantastic news! Enjoy every minute of this!!!


----------



## Bexy

Woooo hooooo huge congrats Daisyduke!!!! xx


----------



## NeyNey

Congrats everyone.
Miel - BFP Yesterday - I've updated. Let me know if you want to add/remove anything sweetie :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Miel! :happydance:


----------



## tansey

Huge Congrats Miel! :hugs:


----------



## FunnyBunny

Congrats Miel adn Daisyduke.

:happydance: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## fairy1984

ummm, i have PCOS and was due to start Clomid next cycle. some of you might know me, others wont so i hope its ok posting this here

I got a suprise :bfp: this morning

i'm in shock and am just coming around to the idea that this could be for real eeeeeeeeeeek!

:)


----------



## maz

Congratulations miel - I'm delighted for you...


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Fairy! :happydance:


----------



## Millnsy

OMG Miel! I can't believe it! You deserve it so much... Good to see Clomid works for some people at least! We'll miss you in so pop in if you can tear yourself away from 1st Tri.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Millnsy

fairy1984 said:


> ummm, i have PCOS and was due to start Clomid next cycle. some of you might know me, others wont so i hope its ok posting this here
> 
> I got a suprise :bfp: this morning
> 
> i'm in shock and am just coming around to the idea that this could be for real eeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> :)

You guys are filling me with hope this morning - COngratulations Fairy!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dawny690

OMFG I need to be added to the :bfp: list Im really nervous about this girls (im going to cross post this as I have loads of places I need to announce this :happydance: im the second april one I think :D xxx
 



Attached Files:







Image003.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## vineyard

Congrasts fairy and dawny and miel. This has been amazing year!!!! April is going to continue being a fabulous month!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Dawny! Congrats... :yipee:


----------



## tansey

congrats fairy1984 and dawny690!


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations fairy and dawny!!!


----------



## chefamy1122

WOW! There are so many LTTC girls getting :bfp:- Congrats to everybody and thank you for giving me hope!


----------



## maz

Congrats fairy and dawny ...


----------



## lola

Huge congrats Dawny, Fairy and Miel! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Redfraggle

Oops, keep forgetting to check in here :blush:

Massive congratulations Miel, Dawny and Fairy! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Congrats Fairy, Dawny and Miel what an amazing few weeks over here :wohoo:


----------



## Kirstin

My turn to go on the list:D

:bfp: this morning!! 

NATURALLY too!!!! We were told by 2 doctors we had no chance of conceiving naturally because of OHs sperm antibodies 

:happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Kirstin said:


> My turn to go on the list:D
> 
> :bfp: this morning!!
> 
> NATURALLY too!!!! We were told by 2 doctors we had no chance of conceiving naturally because of OHs sperm antibodies
> 
> :happydance:

Congratulations hun :D saw your :bfp: and thats a defo :bfp: :rofl: xxx


----------



## dawny690

Also girls I dont need to go on the list anymore xxx


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations Kirstin thats great news. All the best.

Dawny -So sorry to hear that hun. :hugs:


----------



## tansey

congrats Kirstin!


----------



## maz

Congratulations kirstin ... Hope you have a healthy pregnancy ...

:hug:


----------



## Dilek

Congratulation Kirstin :)


----------



## Kirstin

Thank you everyone :hug: xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Kirstin! :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry Dawny :hug:


----------



## Mendy

Congrats kirstin!


----------



## babymaybe

Congratulations!!!


----------



## vineyard

I thought maybe you could add to my announcement that I am having TWINS!!


----------



## chefamy1122

vineyard said:


> I thought maybe you could add to my announcement that I am having TWINS!!


WOO HOOO- that is awesome - double the congratulations!


----------



## dawny690

vineyard said:


> I thought maybe you could add to my announcement that I am having TWINS!!

OMG OMG OMG TWINS well done huni you deserve this sooooo much :wohoo: :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## Kirstin

Wow congrats vineyard :D :happydance: xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Twins! That's great vineyard... :yipee:


----------



## pixielou

fairy1984 said:


> ummm, i have PCOS and was due to start Clomid next cycle. some of you might know me, others wont so i hope its ok posting this here
> 
> I got a suprise :bfp: this morning
> 
> i'm in shock and am just coming around to the idea that this could be for real eeeeeeeeeeek!
> 
> :)


Congratulations to ya fairy!


----------



## pixielou

dawny690 said:


> OMFG I need to be added to the :bfp: list Im really nervous about this girls (im going to cross post this as I have loads of places I need to announce this :happydance: im the second april one I think :D xxx


Hi dawny, thats fab news-congratulations!


----------



## pixielou

Kirstin said:


> My turn to go on the list:D
> 
> :bfp: this morning!!
> 
> NATURALLY too!!!! We were told by 2 doctors we had no chance of conceiving naturally because of OHs sperm antibodies
> 
> :happydance:

Excellent news Kirstin-congratulations!


----------



## pixielou

FJL said:


> I got my official :bfp: today!
> 
> TTC almost 3yrs, x2 IVF/ICSI cycles, x2 FET cycles, pregnant after 2nd stim cycle.

Wow FJL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm so pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Congratulations!
X


----------



## pixielou

vineyard said:


> I thought maybe you could add to my announcement that I am having TWINS!!

I bet your on :cloud9:
X


----------



## tansey

Vineyard - huge congrats on the twins!!


----------



## Nathyrra

Congratulations on the twins Vineyard! God that feeling must blow your mind!

:hugs:


----------



## Puddleduck

Cant believe I am saying this but I got my :bfp:.... this morning. Shocked.. It was my 6th and final cycle on Clomid too.

Just want to say thanks to everyone for all their support as it's been a rollercoster journey.

Good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## Sambatiki

Congrats puddleduck! :yipee:

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy! xxx


----------



## BizyBee

:yipee: :yipee: Congrats Puddleduck! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats puddleduck xx


----------



## Kirstin

congrats


----------



## Redfraggle

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations Puddleduck!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations Puddelduck.That's fab news


----------



## Dilek

Congratulation WOHOOOO


----------



## rachelle1975

:wohoo: puddleduck! 6th times a charm! :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Our first :bfp: in LTTTC for May! :happydance:


----------



## Farie

Congrats to you all


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations puddlepuck!


----------



## vineyard

Congrats Puddleduck!!!! :happydance:


----------



## maz

Congratulations puddleduck


----------



## WW1

Hiya - can I please be added to the May :bfp: :happydance:

I got my :bfp: on Monday 4th May - 3rd round clomid. TTC since Jan 07 with MMC May 08!

Hoping this is a sticky one xx


----------



## babymaybe

WW1 said:


> Hiya - can I please be added to the May :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I got my :bfp: on Monday 4th May - 3rd round clomid. TTC since Jan 07 with MMC May 08!
> 
> Hoping this is a sticky one xx

Congratulations WW1! Its great to see a Clomid success story!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats again WW1! :happydance:


----------



## Bexy

Congrats to Puddleduck & WW1!!! :)


----------



## tansey

Congrats puddleduck and WW1!


----------



## wannabmum

Hi thought I should add mine got my :bfp: yesterday 2nd attempt IVF/ICSI & 4 half years ttc

xxxxxxx


----------



## WW1

Congratulations wannabmum! That is wonderful news :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Redfraggle

Fantastic new Wannabmum! Congratulations. :happydance:


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats wannabmum! :cloud9:


----------



## rachelle1975

:dust: big congrats wannabmum :dust:


----------



## lioness168

Congratulations wannabmum!!!! Big :hug: for you, a well deserved :bfp:. May you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## NeyNey

Updated - Congratulations girls!! Very exciting news!!


----------



## BizyBee

Wannabmum, 
I already said congrats in your bfp thread, but I wanted to also congratulate you here. Have a happy & healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Bexy

Hey congrats Wannabmum!!! Fab news! Have happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Sambatiki

Congrats wannabmum!

Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy! :)


----------



## toby2

congratulationsxx


----------



## Kirstin

Why am I not on the April list? :(


----------



## maz

Congratulations wannabmum ... I'd delighted for you.


----------



## hopeful4baby

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS

to all the MAY BFP Girls: Puddleduck, WW1 and Wannabemum!!! 

+ Kirstin for April BFP!!!

It's so good to see so many of you having success with Clomid! 

:happydance:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Congatulations Everyone, and for my friends still waiting I hope it will be your turn next :hugs:. 

Lap & Hyst & Ovarian Drilling March 2009, results = Endometriosis & Endometritis
I finally got my :bfp: after my 3rd attempt with IUI after loss August 2008 (he was also an IUI baby)


----------



## Bexy

Congrats Debshopeful - here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!! xx


----------



## Dilek

Debshopeful, congrats hun. WOW an endometriosis lady like me has an BFP. Hope im as lucky as you. Congrats again


----------



## rachelle1975

:yipee: big congrats Debshopeful! :dust:


----------



## Smurfette

Massive congratulations Debshopeful! Good to know IUI conception is possible. Have a really happy and healthy pregnancy!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats Debs! :hugs:


----------



## The Missus

Thought I'd add mine, just got a BFP after 15 months TTC no2 with male factor fertility probs and long iregular cycles.


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYYY CONGRATS Debshopeful! 

Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy! xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

:wohoo: the missus - big congrats on no.2 - happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## DebsHopeful

Congratulations The Missus, hope you have a happy, healthy 9 months :yipee:


----------



## The Missus

Congratulations to you too Debshopeful!

In fact, I am happier to see :bfp: for the girls on here than I have ever been for any "real life" friends and family I see all the time. 

:yipee:


----------



## BizyBee

Yes, another one!!! Congrats DebsHopeful! :happydance:


----------



## maz

Congrats Debs and TheMissus - hope you both have a wonderful pregnancy


----------



## NeyNey

Kirstin said:


> Why am I not on the April list? :(

Sorry sweetheart, my fault - I must have slipped your post by accident.

I've add you now, congratulations :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

updated. Congratulations girls :hugs:


----------



## wannabmum

Just to let u know I'm no had miscarriage on Monday at 4+6

x


----------



## dawny690

wannabmum said:


> Just to let u know I'm no had miscarriage on Monday at 4+6
> 
> x

Im so sorry sweetie :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Bexy

wannabmum said:


> Just to let u know I'm no had miscarriage on Monday at 4+6
> 
> x

i'm so sorry for your loss lovely :hug:


----------



## The Missus

wannabmum said:


> Just to let u know I'm no had miscarriage on Monday at 4+6
> 
> x

I am so sorry for your loss

xx

:hugs:


----------



## latestarter

Wannabemum - I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## latestarter

Hi just want to have my name added to the list. I just got my:bfp: I'm so happy, its been a long road. 6 unmedicated IUI's, 2 medicated IUI's, 1 cancelled IVF cycle, and finally this IVF cycle. All with frozen donor sperm. 

It really can happen.


----------



## dawny690

latestarter said:


> Hi just want to have my name added to the list. I just got my:bfp: I'm so happy, its been a long road. 6 unmedicated IUI's, 2 medicated IUI's, 1 cancelled IVF cycle, and finally this IVF cycle. All with frozen donor sperm.
> 
> It really can happen.

Awwwww well done congrats hun xxxxx


----------



## NeyNey

wannabmum :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm so sorry sweetheart, I took your name off the May list...I hope thats what you were asking me to do? :hug: - Thinking of you


----------



## Mendy

latestarter-- wow, you've been through a lot!!! Congratulations!!! You deserve it! :hug:


----------



## tansey

Congrats the missus and latestarter! :dust:


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats huni thats fantastic news wishing u happy healthy will be 8 months now!!

xxxx:hug:


latestarter said:


> Hi just want to have my name added to the list. I just got my:bfp: I'm so happy, its been a long road. 6 unmedicated IUI's, 2 medicated IUI's, 1 cancelled IVF cycle, and finally this IVF cycle. All with frozen donor sperm.
> 
> It really can happen.


----------



## rachelle1975

FAN BLOOMING TASTIC news latestarter! hurrah! :yipee:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Dilek

Congratulations Latestarted again, cant wait to find out if its 1 baby, twins or triplets. Sending you hugs.


----------



## maz

Congratulations latestarter ...


----------



## AutumnSky

Hey girlies,

Got my BFP today after nearly 2 yrs TTC. I was on Clomid, and also used Instead Cups. I would recommend them to anyone!!


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Autumnsky im so happy for you babe! :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: xx


----------



## The Missus

Congratulations Latestarter and AutumnSky!

xx


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations AutumnSky!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

AutumnSky :wohoo:
:bfp: AND all that weightloss....2009 is definitely your year! :dust:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Wannabmum, again I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: 


Congratulations!! Latestarter and Autumnsky, best wishes for the next 9 months.


----------



## LadyBee

:friends: Congrats Deb!!! :hugs:


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats Autumn :hugs:


----------



## tansey

Ladies it would seem that the FS is wrong and seeds can grow among stones - i got my BFP today even though I have fibroids squashing my uteris and acting like a coil!
:cloud9:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

congrats ladies xxx


----------



## dawny690

Congrats tansey thats fabulous


----------



## rachelle1975

Seeds can grow amongst stones :rofl:

Can flowers fertilise with only a small amount of fertiliser? Tans send your luck my way hun! :dust:


----------



## vineyard

Congrats everyone. What a great month!!!


----------



## maz

Congratulations AutumnSky and Tansey - two :bfp:s that just happened to use Instead Cups ... hmmm - coincidence?? Who cares?? I'm going onto ebay and ordering me some of those for next month ...


----------



## wannabmum

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats again Tansey 
xxxxxxx:hug:


----------



## BizyBee

wannabmum said:


> Just to let u know I'm no had miscarriage on Monday at 4+6
> 
> x

:hugs: Sorry hun...


----------



## BizyBee

OMG, I go away for a weekend and come back to this!

Huge congratulations latestarter, autumnsky, and tansey. That's fabulous news!!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Congrations Tansey :yipee:
Happy, healthy 9 months.


----------



## babymaybe

Wow May was a bumper :bfp: month - Congratulations to all you ladies! Lets hope that June is as lucky!

fxfxfxfxfxfxfx


----------



## Dilek

Congratulations again Tansey.


----------



## Mendy

YAAAAYYY!!! :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: Congratulations again, Tansey!!!


----------



## latestarter

Congratulations Autumsky and Tansey.... How exciting. May was a great month for:bfp:


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats to everyone!! what a fab month!!!:happydance::hug:


----------



## Coffee

OMG Tansey - :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:!!! 
Congratulations!! I'm so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Brambletess

Hiya

Can you add me to the May list. :bfp: after 2 1/2 years TTC with two blocked fallopian tubes. Narrowly excaped IVF as was due to start end of May.

Thanks loads


----------



## Dilek

Congratulations again Brambletess


----------



## tansey

Congrats Brambletess!


----------



## Bexy

HUGE CONGRATS to Autumnsky, Tansey and now Brambletess - absolutely fab news - here's to a happy and healthy 9 month!!!! xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

:wohoo: Brambletess!!!!!!

Fantastic news... and i note you are over 7 weeks which is fantastic - must be due a scan soon! :yipee: :dust:


----------



## HAYS

Congrats to Autumnsky, Tansey and Brambletess, really good news!!!!!xxxxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Autumnsky, Tansey, and Brambletess! That is fantastic news for all of you! Now for us other LTTTC's!


----------



## Smurfette

Yeeaaay!!!!!! :happydance:

Congrats to Tansey, Autumnsky and Brambletess!!!!!!!!!

Hoping some of your :dust: rubs off on the rest of us. Have a really happy and healthy pregnancy all of you!!!!

:hug:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NeyNey

Updated...wow girls congratulations!!! May was a fantastic month for BFP!!!

Lets do the same again for June!!!


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations Brambletess!!!


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats to all the :bfp:!!! I sure hope this is a pattern and we keep getting them :wohoo:

Wishing everybody a h & h pregnancy:hug:


----------



## Wobbles

Wow girls ....

CONGRATULATIONS

Keep the trend going :wohoo:

x


----------



## vineyard

May was an amazing month! Congrats to all of you ladies who got your :bfp:s!!!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jan34

I love this thread! There's hope for us all! Huge congrats ladies!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## maz

Congrats brambletess ...


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, this is fantastic news! Congrats Brambletess!!! :happpydance:

LTTTC/ACers are on a roll.... :yipee:


----------



## hopeful4baby

I've just had a peek and I CAN'T BELIEVE how many :bfp:s we had this month!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL!!! 

Hoping June will follow the trend!


----------



## Jan34

OMG! I can't believe I'm about to post this.. I have just done 4 hpts and every one of them is a :bfp:

3rd round of clomid. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't believe it! I'm in shock.......


----------



## rachelle1975

:yipee: Big congrats Jan - very happy and healthy 8 months :dust:


----------



## dawny690

Congratulations Jan lots of :dust: to you :wohoo: xxxxx


----------



## babymaybe

Jan34 said:


> OMG! I can't believe I'm about to post this.. I have just done 4 hpts and every one of them is a :bfp:
> 
> 3rd round of clomid.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it! I'm in shock.......

Hurray for the 1st JUNE :bfp:

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jan34

Thanks ladies.... still in shock.....


----------



## peartree

Congratualtions Jan34!!!

Great start to the month - let's hope this pattern sticks for all of us LTTTC girlies! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Smurfette

Jan34 said:


> OMG! I can't believe I'm about to post this.. I have just done 4 hpts and every one of them is a :bfp:
> 
> 3rd round of clomid.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it! I'm in shock.......

Yay! Congratulations!!!! I LOVE hearing that a ltttcer got a :bfp:

:hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Congratulations Jan 34. Hope you have a happy, healthy 9 month ahead of you.

There is a thread in the preggy section for us LTTC and assisted conception, feel free to pop by. It is still a very small thread because we are all very nervous about our BFPs but at least we are all in the same boat and know what a real mirracle it really is. Feel free to join and I sincerely hope the rest of you sending out congratulations will be joining us soon too.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/141518-ltttc-assisted-conception-mums.html


----------



## maz

Congrats Jan ... Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs R

Congrats Jan, so good to hear about a clomid success story x


----------



## BizyBee

Jan34 said:


> OMG! I can't believe I'm about to post this.. I have just done 4 hpts and every one of them is a :bfp:
> 
> 3rd round of clomid.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it! I'm in shock.......

:yipee: Huge congrats! :yipee:


----------



## meg27

this thread has made me cry, its absolutely wonderful to read all these amazing success stories and really fills me with hope! 

Congratulations to you all!!!!


----------



## Jan34

Thanks ladies. Hope you'll be joining us soon!!!!

And thanks for the link DEbHopeful, that's really useful.


----------



## tansey

congrats Jan!


----------



## akcher

Making my official BFP annoucement! My first IVF/ICSI treatment was successful. I went in for a blood test this morning and got a call saying my beta is way high. Maybe twins? :cloud9: hehe


----------



## ald

Congratulations akcher xxx


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations again akcher!!!!


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats Jan and akcher and anybody else I missed!! Awesome seeing the LTTC girls getting BFP!


----------



## dozyd

I haven't written on here before but have been following the progress of all us LTTCs in the last few months. It is really encouraging to see so many successes! I am pleased to announce my BFP 1 yr TTC and 3rd round clomid (PCOS). Has something like implantation bleeding when I took my 3rd round so not sure I could be 1 or 2 months! FS booking me in for an early scan hopefully Monday! Congrats to everyone and good luck to those still waiting x


----------



## rachelle1975

Congrats Akcher... awesome news!!!

Can't wait to hear if the scan shows twins! :dust:


----------



## maz

Congrats Akcher ... Have a wonderful pregnancy


----------



## Dilek

Congrats Akcher.. GO the MAY be Baby Girls :happydance::happydance:

Congrats to Jan and dozyd:happydance:


----------



## future_numan

I got my :bfp: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: this morning from blood work. I have to go back to the DR's tomorrow morning to test again to make sure the numbers are going up since we tested three days early.


----------



## rachelle1975

Big congrats Future Numan - fanatastic news! Hope the numbers keep on rising :dust:


----------



## akcher

Congrats future_numan!! Wonderful news! Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Sambatiki

Congrats Jan, dozyd and Akcher :yipee:

Wishing you all very Happy and healthy pregnancies! xxx :dust:


----------



## maz

Congrats Future-numan


----------



## tansey

Congrats Akcher and future_numan!


----------



## genkigemini

akcher said:


> Making my official BFP annoucement! My first IVF/ICSI treatment was successful. I went in for a blood test this morning and got a call saying my beta is way high. Maybe twins? :cloud9: hehe

:wohoo: YAY!!! Massive congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats future_numan and akcher! YAY! Congrats to all of the LTTTCers! YAY! :happydance:


----------



## vineyard

Wow! June is an awesome month too!!!! Congrats to all!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Wow! :yipee: How awesome is this thread at the moment.

Big congratulations Akcher and Futur_numan !!!!

Happy, healthy nine months :)

FX there are tons more to come this month.


----------



## Puddleduck

Sadly I had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks, Devestated.

Please can you take me off the May 09 announcements. :cry:

Thanks x


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats akcher, dozyd, and future_naman! It is so encouraging to see so many LTTTC :bfp:'s!!! :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Puddleduck said:


> Sadly I had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks, Devestated.
> 
> Please can you take me off the May 09 announcements. :cry:
> 
> Thanks x

Sending lots of :hug:... xx


----------



## jonnanne3

Puddleduck said:


> Sadly I had a missed miscarriage at 9 weeks, Devestated.
> 
> Please can you take me off the May 09 announcements. :cry:
> 
> Thanks x

I am so sorry puddleduck! :hug:


----------



## Jan34

So sorry puddleduck. That's awful. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## maz

I'm so sorry puddleduck...

:hug:


----------



## chocci

Hey girls, us over on the LTTC need some positive stories of encouragement, you know how we feel after failed attempts please give us some hope by responding to my little thread about how many attempts you had at treatments such ad ICSI/IVF/FET before you got your BFP..... we need some hope :) congrats on all your BFPs! The thread is here.....

https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...ion-fet-before-positive-poll.html#post2420807


----------



## cherrished

Hi ladies after trying to get pregnant for over a year due to my PCOS i want to tell you all i got my bfp in december n now i am 34 weeks pregnant with a healthy baby boy....lots of baby dust to everyone n i hope you all get ur BFP soon xox


----------



## NeyNey

Updated, congratulations girls :hugs:

And Puddleduck, I'm so sorry sweetie :hug:


----------



## CurlySue

Got mine on 26.06.09

Hope it sticks


----------



## maz

congratulations hun. I'm glad you've decided to post here, and I really hope you have a wonderful pregnancy ... you deserve it.


----------



## rachelle1975

Big congrats CS - glad you have posted :dust:


----------



## CareBear

Congrats again CS and I am hoping and praying for you that the toffee crisps stick around x


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations CurlySue!!!


----------



## NeyNey

Added you hun :hugs: Congratulations and fingers crossed for you for a healthy happy sticky bean :hug:


----------



## hopeful4baby

It's so wonderful reading about BFPs while recognizing the names!

Massive Congrats Curly Sue!! I wish you the best of luck and the most wonderful pregnancy!!!

x


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats CurlySue! :happydance: Seeing all these :bfp: give us hope! :hug:


----------



## Smurfette

Hooray! Congrats CurlySue!!!!!

:hug:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs T

:happydance:I got my :bfp:on the 13th June after my second attemp at IVF/ICSI. Its taken me all this time to post my happy news here. I wanted to see my little embie 1st scan before for I could believe its finally happened.:cloud9:
The scan was yesterday, saw :baby: heart beat :thumbup:

:blue:Our little ''Smudge'' is due on the 20th Feb 2010:pink:


----------



## maz

Congratulations Mrs T ... I hope you have a healthy and uneventful pregnancy


----------



## chocci

Mrs T said:


> :happydance:I got my :bfp:on the 13th June after my second attemp at IVF/ICSI. Its taken me all this time to post my happy news here. I wanted to see my little embie 1st scan before for I could believe its finally happened.:cloud9:
> The scan was yesterday, saw :baby: heart beat :thumbup:
> 
> :blue:Our little ''Smudge'' is due on the 20th Feb 2010:pink:

Mrs T, firstly congratulations!! Great to read about someone else being successful with ICSI especially at second attempt. Will you be kind enough to share your story on the new Success stories section :) XX

I wish you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy and a beautiful. healthy bouncing baby XXX


----------



## rachelle1975

Huge congrats mrs t, :yipee: for little smudge :dust:


----------



## Mendy

YAAAY Mrs T, congrats!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, I went away for a week and came back to some fantastic news! Massive congrats CurlySue, MrsT, and cherished! xx


----------



## peartree

Congrats Mrs T and Curly Sue! 

It's so great to see positive results for LTTTCers... :happydance:


----------



## ClaireLR

I've just got my :bfp: :)

We were NTNP for 3 years and then a mc followed by 12 months TTC and conceived on round 3 of Clomid 50mg. 

I'm so happy :)


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations ClaireLR! :happydance: :wohoo: :hug: I hope you have a H&H 9 months!


----------



## rachelle1975

Congrats ClaireLR! :dust:


----------



## akcher

CONGRATS ClaireLR!!! Hope you have a healthy 9 months!


----------



## maz

congrats ClaireLR ... hope your pregnancy is nice and uneventful


----------



## Blue12

Oh maz I saw that you had responded here and I thought this was your month. 

Sorry hun!

Here's to another month and that this is the one! :D
:hug:


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Claire!!! :yipee:


----------



## tansey

congrats to CurlySue, Mrs T and ClaireLR! :dust:


----------



## NeyNey

updated....Big congratulations girls :wohoo:


----------



## Mendy

I got my :bfp: FINALLY! After almost 2 years of trying, 3 failed IUI's and 1 failed IVF/ICSI, the second round finally worked! Soooo happy!!!


----------



## akcher

CONGRATS!! I'm sooooo happy for you! YAY!


----------



## DebsHopeful

CONGRATULATIONS!
Mendy, CurlySue, Mrs T and ClaireLR.

You know where you ladies have to go now:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...sisted-conception-let-light-keep-shining.html

And to all our friends still trying please feel free to drop in too, we want to see you over there with a beany ticker too :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Is there anything more to say? CONGRATULATIONS - very happy and healthy 9 months!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## maz

:yipee:

Congratulations hun


----------



## chocci

Mendy said:


> I got my :bfp: FINALLY! After almost 2 years of trying, 3 failed IUI's and 1 failed IVF/ICSI, the second round finally worked! Soooo happy!!!

Sooooo happy for you Mendy!! XXX Congratulations XXX


----------



## dawny690

Congrats mendy xxxx


----------



## Nathyrra

Big congratulations girls :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Mendy!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

:happydance: Congratulations Mendy!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sambatiki

YAYYYYY More LTTC :bfp:'s 

CONGRATS Ladies! :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo:

Wishing you all a VERY HAPPY and HEALTHY PREGNANCY! xxx :dust:


----------



## puppymom32

Love seeing the LTTC BFP's you ladies give me so much hope congrats to all Hope to be there with you soon.


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats hun :cloud9: :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Millnsy

Yeah Mendy! Nice to see a familiar name in here. Wishing you a healthy 9 months...

Millnsy x


----------



## Coffee

OMG Congratulations Mendy! That's fantastic news!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jan34

Yehhh!! More LTTTC bfps! Great news. Congrats ladies.


----------



## chefamy1122

Love seeing all these BFP!!!! Congrats to anyone I missed!!


----------



## Lilly123

after 17 months of ttc, 4 failed IUIs, we got our :bfp::bfp:with our 1st ICSI cycle.. we have male factor sperm antibodies so hence ICSI.

Its still early days but fingers crossed it / they are stickies 

Miracles do happen girls

Keep the faith!:hugs:


----------



## akcher

Yay Tanya! Chalk another one up for the 4 leaf clover IVF girls!


----------



## rachelle1975

:wohoo: happy and healthy 9 months for you and the triplets :dust:


----------



## tansey

This is so fabulous hun! Huge congrats! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Ilove

Yay Tanya congrats:dance::yipee:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Tayna! That is fantastic news!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## maz

Congratulations Tanya ... hope you have an uneventful pregnancy


----------



## hopefulfor09

After 15 months and being told we may need IVF for morphology of 4% (but all other counts good) we are pregnant. Doc confirmed this morning. I am over the freakin moon.

And also so excited to Mendy and Tanya.........

Thanks for all of your help.....chocci, vineyard, kelly9 - and all you other amazing women. Hugs and babydust.


----------



## Mendy

Congrats Tanya and hopefulfor09!!! YAAAAAY!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

Yay LTTTCers are on a roll!!! Congrats to Tanya and Hopeful for 09! :yipee:


----------



## maz

Congrats hopefulfor09. Great news.

BTW - your dog is so cute... and a spitting image of mine


----------



## vineyard

Congrats ladies!! I go out of town and come back to tons of BFPs. I should go out of town more often!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Fantastic news hopeful!! Happy and healthy 9 months :dust:


----------



## Lilly123

Great news Hopeful and congrats again Mendy!!!:happydance::kiss:


----------



## tansey

congrats hopeful!


----------



## Millnsy

Oh my God I can't believe it! Had 2nd IUI on 23rd July. Tested on Sunday (17DPO) and got my BFP!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Am still in shock - I really had no faith that it would work at all. 32 months of trying, 6 months of clomid, lap and dye and 2 IUI's later! We were beginning to think it would never happen for us.

Praying that it sticks... Thank you all for the advice and can't wait to see every one else's BFPs soon...

Millnsy xxx


----------



## DEVERS

Congrats Millnsy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Millnsy

Thanks Devers! :hugs: :haha:


----------



## maz

Congrats Millnsy ... Hope you have a H&H pregnancy.


----------



## akcher

CONGRATS Millnsy!! Wonderful news!


----------



## cazhd

Congratulations Millnsy :happydance: here's to a H&H pregnancy x x


----------



## rachelle1975

Truly awesome news milnsy :hugs:


----------



## Mendy

Congrats Millnsy!!! H & H 9 months!!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Millsnsy!!! :yipee:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats Millsnsy lots of sticky :dust: xxxx


----------



## hopefulfor09

Congrats Millnsy!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Millnsy! I hope you have a H & H 9 months! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

That is wonderful news..I am so happy for you :thumbup:


----------



## tansey

congrats Millnsy!


----------



## bird24

yay congrats!!


----------



## chefamy1122

Congratulations Millnsy!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Congratulations on your BFP... fab news!

Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

After 1.5 years of trying to conceive (maybe longer!) we were referred for IVF and a CB Digi confirmed pregnancy on 19th August :yipee::yipee::yipee:

We were really lucky for this to work the first time round and we are both over the moon! :wohoo:


----------



## Mendy

Congrats Sammy2009!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Mendy said:


> Congrats Sammy2009!!!!

Thanks hun!!! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

congrats everyone! I hope to join you soon!


----------



## Sammy2009

Kelly9 said:


> congrats everyone! I hope to join you soon!

Good luck Kelly!!! :hugs:


----------



## chocci

Congrats to all, yu all deserve your BFP especuially if you have been through the LTTC mill!!!! Please send me some baby dust hahah, i just know I will be on here joining you soon yeye!!


----------



## NickyT75

Its my turn! :yipee:

TTC since december 2005 with 2 failed pregnancies

It's 16 months since we buried our gorgeous little girl Sophie who was born too soon & we were starting to lose hope TBH

I cant believe it!! :happydance:

This is the happiest day of my life!! :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: xx


----------



## Redfraggle

Congratulations Nicky!! Soooooo pleased for you! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

P.S. Did you do anything different this month???


----------



## Mamafy

:yipee: now this has been a post I've longed to see :hugs: Congratulations nicky and everyone else :)


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats Sammy and Nicky!!!!


----------



## maz

Congrats Sammy and Nicky ... I hope you both have wonderful pregnancies ...


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations Nicky!


----------



## Sammy2009

:dust::dust::dust:


chocci said:


> Congrats to all, yu all deserve your BFP especuially if you have been through the LTTC mill!!!! Please send me some baby dust hahah, i just know I will be on here joining you soon yeye!!

:dust::dust::dust: Loads coming your way hun... good luck chick!! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

chefamy1122 said:


> Congrats Sammy and Nicky!!!!

Thank you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

maz said:


> Congrats Sammy and Nicky ... I hope you both have wonderful pregnancies ...

Thanks Maz... Good luck to you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Huge Congrats Nicky... happy and healthy 9 months to you xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Huge congratulations Sammy & Nicky! :yipee:


----------



## MillieMoo

Congratulations! Its great to see some more BFP's!


----------



## dawny690

Congrats nicky and sammy xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Very happy and healthy 9 months both of you xx


----------



## Sammy2009

rachelle1975 said:


> Very happy and healthy 9 months both of you xx

Thanks everyone... :hugs:


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance::happydance:Huge congratulations to Sammy and Nicky :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congratulations Sammy and Nicky!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Nicnac

:hi: Everyone

Huge congrats to Nicky and Sammy!!!!

I have had some good news of my own this morning.

After 2 1/2 years of trying, a L&D and an HSG this year, and on my first round of clomid......I got my first ever :bfp: today!!!!

DF & I are on :cloud9: and so excited.

Still hasn't sunk in, so am still POAS every chance I get!!! It's a marvelous sight!!

Big :hug: to all


----------



## dawny690

Nicnac said:


> :hi: Everyone
> 
> Huge congrats to Nicky and Sammy!!!!
> 
> I have had some good news of my own this morning.
> 
> After 2 1/2 years of trying, a L&D and an HSG this year, and on my first round of clomid......I got my first ever :bfp: today!!!!
> 
> DF & I are on :cloud9: and so excited.
> 
> Still hasn't sunk in, so am still POAS every chance I get!!! It's a marvelous sight!!1
> 
> Big :hug: to all

CONGRATS hun well deserved xxxx


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats Nicky. Sammy and Nic Nac!! Such fabulous news!! All these LTTC BFPs!! Yay!!:happydance::happydance:

Wishing you all a healthy pregnancy!!

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats NicNac!!! It is so awesome seeing all these LTTC :bfp:


----------



## Mendy

OMG, Nicnac!!! HUGE congrats! So happy to hear!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Nicnac!!!!!! :happydance: Have a H & H 9 months!


----------



## maz

Congratulations nicnac ... hope you have a wonderful pregnancy


----------



## Blue12

Congrats to all ........ Sammy Nicky and Nicnac!!!

Things are really happening around here.

Best wishes.


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations Nicnac! :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## peartree

August - what a fabulous month!

Congratulations Nicky, Sammy and Nicnac!!! :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Yay, another LTTCer! Huge congratulations Nicnac. :yipee: xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Nicnac said:


> :hi: Everyone
> 
> Huge congrats to Nicky and Sammy!!!!
> 
> I have had some good news of my own this morning.
> 
> After 2 1/2 years of trying, a L&D and an HSG this year, and on my first round of clomid......I got my first ever :bfp: today!!!!
> 
> DF & I are on :cloud9: and so excited.
> 
> Still hasn't sunk in, so am still POAS every chance I get!!! It's a marvelous sight!!
> 
> Big :hug: to all

Fab news!!! Have a H and H 9 months!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I just noticed your ticker Nicnac and I had to come and find you to say a HUGE congratulations to you :hugs: Here's to a Happy & Healthy 9 months for you. :D

x


----------



## Sammy2009

Nicnac said:


> :hi: Everyone
> 
> Huge congrats to Nicky and Sammy!!!!
> 
> I have had some good news of my own this morning.
> 
> After 2 1/2 years of trying, a L&D and an HSG this year, and on my first round of clomid......I got my first ever :bfp: today!!!!
> 
> DF & I are on :cloud9: and so excited.
> 
> Still hasn't sunk in, so am still POAS every chance I get!!! It's a marvelous sight!!
> 
> Big :hug: to all

You conceived exactly the same date as me! I am 3 weeks and 6 days pregnant too! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## akcher

Congrats Sammy, Nicky and Nicnac!! I hope you all have great pregnancies! :hugs:


----------



## hopeful4baby

Congratulations to all the ladies getting BFPs: Nicnac, Nicky, Sammy, Milnsy and Mendy!!! :thumbup:

It's taking me some time to get the courage to come to tell you our wonderful news! I've been worried sick as I have lost two previous pregnancies in very early stages.

We are hoping and praying very hard this baby is staying with us forever. 

It has taken us 27 cycles this time. I've had lap & dye test last november, everything was ok, but doctors didn't know why it was not happening. Well, I really don't know how, but it just happened. I started Clomid in May, took another one in June and we went on fantastic holiday in July and decided not to take it there. I was convinced Clomid has messed my cycles when AF was late. I took a test a week later after AF was due, I couldn't bear the disappointment. But to our surprise, it was BFP. I'm not going to tell you (like we've all heard so many times before) - forget about it, go on holiday, because it wasn't our first holiday! And we didn't completely forget about it, we relaxed and enjoyed ourself as on any other holiday. If anything was different, then just the fact that, we had all the time in a world and did lots and lots of :sex: at anytime of the day..but not neccesarily every day either. 

Perhaps the arrival of our 1st niece had something to do with it. I was quite happy to concentrate on being just an auntie for a while.

I've had an early scan at 6wks and saw the little one's HB, something I have never seen before. I cried all the way home. 

Girls, I'm praying for all of you, that your BFPs are to come very soon!!! Please believe!!! :kiss: :hug: :kiss:


----------



## Bexy

Congrats Hopeful - that is truly wonderful news! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!! xxx


----------



## maz

Congratulations hopeful4 ...

I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy.

xx


----------



## Millnsy

Yey Hopeful! That is amazing news! I think you are the same as me, our EDD is 17th April (I think)... Look forward to sharing your journey...

Millnsy x


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats hopeful!!


----------



## hopeful4baby

Millnsy said:


> Yey Hopeful! That is amazing news! I think you are the same as me, our EDD is 17th April (I think)... Look forward to sharing your journey...
> 
> Millnsy x

Millnsy, my EDD is 16th. I went for a scan when I thought I was 6wks, and they said it looked exactly that old. Just praying we'll sail through another 5-6wks.xxx

I'm hoping to enjoy my sail with you..:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Wonderful news Hopeful! Congrats. :yipee:


----------



## Mendy

Awww congratulations hopeful4baby!!!!!


----------



## Kelly9

I am so happy for you hopeful and everyone else!


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations Hopeful - great news! :happydance:


----------



## Nicnac

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Huge Congrats Hopeful :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope you have a H&H 8!!!

:hug:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Hopeful!!!!!! That is fantastic news! I hope you and all the other LTTTC's have a H & H 9 months! We will be joining you very soon!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## tansey

Wow I go away for two weeks and come back to lots fo lovely BFPs! 
(sadly not back with my own :( )

Anyway - huge congrats Nicky. Sammy, Nic Nac and Hopeful!
:happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

hopeful4baby said:


> Congratulations to all the ladies getting BFPs: Nicnac, Nicky, Sammy, Milnsy and Mendy!!! :thumbup:
> 
> It's taking me some time to get the courage to come to tell you our wonderful news! I've been worried sick as I have lost two previous pregnancies in very early stages.
> 
> We are hoping and praying very hard this baby is staying with us forever.
> 
> It has taken us 27 cycles this time. I've had lap & dye test last november, everything was ok, but doctors didn't know why it was not happening. Well, I really don't know how, but it just happened. I started Clomid in May, took another one in June and we went on fantastic holiday in July and decided not to take it there. I was convinced Clomid has messed my cycles when AF was late. I took a test a week later after AF was due, I couldn't bear the disappointment. But to our surprise, it was BFP. I'm not going to tell you (like we've all heard so many times before) - forget about it, go on holiday, because it wasn't our first holiday! And we didn't completely forget about it, we relaxed and enjoyed ourself as on any other holiday. If anything was different, then just the fact that, we had all the time in a world and did lots and lots of :sex: at anytime of the day..but not neccesarily every day either.
> 
> Perhaps the arrival of our 1st niece had something to do with it. I was quite happy to concentrate on being just an auntie for a while.
> 
> I've had an early scan at 6wks and saw the little one's HB, something I have never seen before. I cried all the way home.
> 
> Girls, I'm praying for all of you, that your BFPs are to come very soon!!! Please believe!!! :kiss: :hug: :kiss:

Hey congrats hun! have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeycat

I got my bfp last week from our 2nd ivf cycle - we transferred a 6 and 7 cell embryo on day 3. (I had a bfp from our first cycle in April, but had a missed m/c in June). I hope this time the baby stays. My betas are doing good so far:
14dpo - 258
18dpo - 1996


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Honeycat!!!!!! That is fantastic! Sending you bunches of sticky :dust:


----------



## vineyard

Congrats honeycat!!


----------



## chefamy1122

congrats honeycat


----------



## BizyBee

Fantastic news Honeycat. Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Mendy

Congrats honeycat!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Congrats Honeycat, hope you have a happy, healthy pregnancy.

Don't forget you are all welcome to come and chat in this thread:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ted-conception-let-light-keep-shining-23.html

Being LTTCers we are probably more nervous about getting a BFP then most girls, but we understand each other and the great struggle to become a parent.


----------



## Kelly9

yay congrats honeycat!


----------



## hopeful4baby

Honeycat! Massive congratulations and lots and lots of sticky glue!!

xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Huge congrats Honeycat - second times a charm! :dust:


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Great news Honeycat - Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats Honeycat! :happydance:


----------



## Millnsy

Congrats HoneyCat! Everything crossed for a sticky bean...


----------



## maz

Congratulations honeycat


----------



## WW1

Lots of :bfp:! :happydance: :happydance:

Congrats to all LTTTC ers who have had great news recently.

:hugs:


----------



## Dilek

Congrats Honeycat, praying your beta keep doubling


----------



## Nicnac

Huge congrats Honeycat.

Sending lots of sticky :dust: and hope that your beta keeps doubling!!!


:hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Ladies, I have been a part of this forum for a year now, TTC for 7 years. Finally decided to persue medical help, and BAM! I'm pregnant before I can begin my meds! I am thrilled beyond compare and I just want to say, IT IS POSSIBLE! I was told numerous times I could not concieve naturally, but I got my :bfp: at noon on September 5th! Today's is the blue test, I'm 15dpo.

NEVER GIVE UP! 


I also wanted to say that without the help of a few supplements I'm on, I wouldn't be in this position today. I am so happy......:cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_28581.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 11









15dpoCD34_2.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Ladybee!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## chefamy1122

congrats LadyBee!


----------



## Dilek

Congrats Ladybee, what supplements where you on?


----------



## dawny690

Congrats ladybee xxxx


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats Ladybee!


----------



## LadyBee

The biggest one is called Immunocal Platinum. I took 2 packs a day most of the time, and I've been on it for a year. It has improved my health notably! I wouldn't be preg now if it wasn't for that.

I also took the typical things with that, Folic acid, Prenatals, B vits, fish oils, and another product called PNT 200 from the same company that makes Immunocal. Used preseed too, and didn't BD like monkies this time. :blush:

I am pregnant because of Immunocal Platinum. No doubt about it.


----------



## DebsHopeful

:yipee: Once again big congratulations LadyBee :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Big huge wonderful congrats!! :dust:


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations LadyBee!!!


----------



## ald

Big congrats ladybee xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats ladybee!!! (I know I've said this in a million places already...) :happydance:


----------



## Nicnac

Huge congrats LadyBee.

It's wonderful wonderful news

Big:hug:


----------



## hopeful4baby

LadyBee!

Huge, huge congratulations!!! 

Wishing you uneventful 9 months! xxx


----------



## maz

congratulations ladybee ... hope you have a wonderful pregnancy


----------



## londongirl19

I just wanted to say big congrats! its lovely to see news like this here! xxx


----------



## Kelly9

congrats all!


----------



## NeyNey

updated girls, sorry for the delay

A huge congratulations to you all - each one of you deserve this :hugs:


----------



## lola

I just wanted to update with the birth of Sofia Bluebell on the 31st August 2009, our little miracle! seems so long since posting our BFP here and so unreal that she is here :) Thanks again for the support of the forum in our journey, wishing everyone there happy ending xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

She's beautiful Lola. Congrats!


----------



## MillieMoo

Congratulations! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Millnsy

NeyNey said:


> updated girls, sorry for the delay
> 
> A huge congratulations to you all - each one of you deserve this :hugs:


Hi NEy Ney

Any chance I could get a mention on the first page? Announced my BFP in August after 2.5 years of trying and second round of IUI!

Thank you! 

Millnsy


----------



## Bexy

Hi Ladies

Almost too scared to type this and make it "real" so to speak...got my BFP on Wednesday!!

Obviously very very scared and hope its a sticky bean [-o&lt;

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Big congrats Bexy - awesome news :dust:


----------



## tansey

OMG HUGE CONGRATS HUN! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Snowdrop

:happydance: Congratulations Bexy - that's great news! :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats bexy hun xx


----------



## MillieMoo

Congratulations!


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats Bexy!


----------



## Kelly9

Lola thats my birthday! Awwww she's adorable.


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations Bexy!


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Millsny (don't think I realized you got your bfp) & Bexy! Congrats!!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Bexy! :happydance:


----------



## hayley352

wow congrats! i thought the witch had got you, great news! xx


----------



## Bexy

hayley352 said:


> wow congrats! i thought the witch had got you, great news! xx

I thought she was here too as had the usual pre-pains but she stayed off and there was my BFP...it feels completely surreal and I just want to hibernate for the next 6 weeks

Take care all and I am wishing and hoping you all get yours soon!! :dust:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nicnac

Congrats Bexy!!!

Wishing you a H&H 9

Big :hug:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

Just wanted update here with my :bfp:!! Got my official result on Friday after our first round of ICSI. Edd 16th June.

Kath xx


----------



## Mendy

Congrats Mrs G!!!


----------



## MillieMoo

Congratulations all!


----------



## BizyBee

:yipee: I got a :bfp:!!! I have been hesitant to post, but feeling more comfortable after a few blood tests. My levels are increasing normally and everything looks good so far. Fingers crossed this one is sticky! Thanks for all of the support girls. 

p.s. congrats to Mrs G also!


----------



## Rach27

Congratulations!!!!!!!! it's great to see so many :bfp: s!!!!!!!!

Wishing you all healthy happy pregnancies xxx


----------



## dawny690

Congrats again Jen (bizybee) and congrats Mrs G xxxx


----------



## Mendy

Congrats BizyBee!!!


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats Bizy (and any other LTTC girls I may have missed) 

Keep the BFP coming to give us all hope!!


----------



## Millnsy

BizyBee said:


> :yipee: I got a :bfp:!!! I have been hesitant to post, but feeling more comfortable after a few blood tests. My levels are increasing normally and everything looks good so far. Fingers crossed this one is sticky! Thanks for all of the support girls.
> 
> p.s. congrats to Mrs G also!

Yeah BizyBee!

Thats such good news. Best of luck everything continues well...

Millnsy x


----------



## rachelle1975

HUGE https://img702.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/10/15/88e7190764388bdfdc67100f4b609d95.gif congrats to Mrs G and BizyBee - :wohoo:


----------



## Nicnac

Huge Congrats BizyBee & Mrs G

Wonderful news!!

Wishing you both very very H&H 9

Big:hug:


----------



## Bexy

Congrats again BizyBee and Mrs G!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsR32

Huge congratulations MrsG and BizyBee - wow, so many BFPs at the moment!!


----------



## cazhd

Congratulations to Mrs G and BizyBee, that's wonderful news, wishing you both a H & H 9 months 

:happydance:


----------



## vineyard

Congrats ladies!


----------



## Kelly9

I know i Have said it in groups but congrats once again!


----------



## tansey

Congrats Bizybee and Mrs G :yipee:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats to all of the lovely LTTTCers that got their :bfp: Save us ladies a seat over on the first tri! We will be joining you soon! :hugs: Congrats again! :happydance:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey looks like i can join october.... got my BFP 2 days ago... lets just hope this one is a good one.

TTC 3 years with a balanaced translocation of a chromosome.


----------



## rachelle1975

Huge big congrats Tracie! :wohoo:
Hope that you are all ready for a Summer bundle of joy :dust:


----------



## dawny690

Tracie87 said:


> Hey looks like i can join october.... got my BFP 2 days ago... lets just hope this one is a good one.

:yipee: :happydance: :cloud9: :hugs: :kiss: :flower: :thumbup: :dance: :wohoo: Im so so happy for you darling xxxx


----------



## chefamy1122

Really happy for you Tracie :cloud9:


----------



## Redfraggle

Congratulations Tracie!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mendy

Congrats Tracie!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Tracie! :yipee:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Tracie! :hugs: :happydance: :wohoo: :hugs:


----------



## Nicnac

Huge congrats Tracie

Happy & healthy 9!!!

:hug:


----------



## dawny690

:cry: tracie has lost it :hugs: to her xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Awwwww..... I am so sorry! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

dawny690 said:


> :cry: tracie has lost it :hugs: to her xxxx

:cry: So sorry... :hugs:


----------



## brumbar

Awwwww... so sorry hun..


----------



## Crypto1976

Hi I got a BFP today, 2 cycle of clomid and 11 weeks before I was due to have my remaining tube removed! 
Thanks for all your amazing support. XX


----------



## Sambatiki

Congrats! Crypto! :yipee: 

Tracie - Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Crypto! :happydance: :wohoo: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Congrats Crypto :yipee: :dust:


----------



## MillieMoo

Congratulations Crypto!


----------



## bek74

Congratulation Crypto :happydance:


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations Crypto!


----------



## Bexy

Congrats Crypto - fab news - here's to a H&H 9 months!! :wohoo:


----------



## chefamy1122

Congratulations Crypto!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Crypto! :happydance:


----------



## maz

Congratulations Crypto :yipee:

So sorry Tracie :hugs:


----------



## vineyard

Just wanted to make my quick birth announcement. I had my girls via C section (both were breech) on 11/05--36 +5. Addison was 7 lbs 7 oz. Olivia was 6 lbs 10 oz. Turns out their lungs were immature so we have been in the NICU. However, we are expected to go home Sunday or Monday.
 



Attached Files:







November 11.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Sambatiki

CONGRATS VINEYARD!!!!! Theyre GORGEOUS!!! xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations Vineyard! They are beautiful!


----------



## dawny690

:yipee: vineyard they are gorgeous xxxx


----------



## MillieMoo

Congratulations, they look adorable!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Vineyard! Such beautiful little girls. xx


----------



## Kiki09

Congratulations Vineyard, they are gorgeous


----------



## lioness168

After 2 years of ttc, TCM, Accupuncture, HSG, Lap and dye with D&C, septum removal, removal of a fibroid, 3 rounds of clomid, and a cycle of ICSI...I guess I should take this time to officially announce my :bfp: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Now I am just praying for lots of sticky dust :dust: :dust: and for a H&H 9 months!!!
Thank you for everyones support, encouragement, experience and understanding throughout this difficult journey. One that no one would ever understand unless having travelled it, and a journey you would never wish upon anyone. In time we all eventually get our bfp, and I pray for many more bfps from everyone soon :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats Lioness :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## MissAma

OMG Congrats Vineyard, they're amazing! And I remember you wondering if they were gonna come!


----------



## Bexy

Congrats Vineyard - they are beautiful and pretty good weights for twins - not a lot of room in there at the end no doubt!!!

xxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

:yipee: Congrats Lioness! Wishing you a H&H pregnancy.


----------



## Bexy

Congrats Lionness - fabulous news - here's to a H & H 9 months!!!! 

:wohoo:


----------



## MillieMoo

Congratulations Lionness! That's great news!


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats Vineyard on your 2 beauties :cloud9:

Congrats Lionness on your BFP!


----------



## baby wisher

congrats wishing4baby!!!! I just finished my first round of clomid and i got a positive OPK. Hope im as lucky as you are. Any tips??


----------



## rachelle1975

OMG Vineyard how very precious.... i'm sure it was only yesterday you got your :bfp: ?? Hope they get home safely :hugs:

Lioness - you rock! Wooooo hooooo! Very happy and very healthy remaining 8 months... look forward to seeing your bambino pics in the new year :dust:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Lioness! Have a H & H 9 months! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tansey

Congrats Crypto and Lioness! :cloud9:

Vineyard huge congrats the girls are lovely and good weights! :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Awww such beautiful girls! Now you're hands will be full!


----------



## Kelly9

Ladies! I am knocked up! All by ourselves while waiting to start ICSI I got my first ever :bfp:!!!!!! I am still in shock. Got it confirmed by doc this morning! OMG!!!!!


----------



## MillieMoo

OMG!! Thats great news! Congratulations!!


----------



## MrsR32

Wow, congratulations Kelly! That's amazing news. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Kelly that is absolutely fantastic news - you give me hope that we could beat the ICSI :yipee:

Very happy and very healthy 9 months :dust:


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats Kelly9!


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations Kelly9!!!


----------



## lioness168

Congratulations Kelly!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Kelly! That is fantastic! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## jeanettekaren

YAY!!! BFP for me after nearly three years of trying. I was only 2 weeks away from clomid.

I can't believe it!!!! I attribute this baby to acupuncture without a doubt :happydance:


----------



## BizyBee

Wow Kelly9 and jeanettekaren! That's fantastic news. Huge congratulations. xx :yipee:


----------



## Bexy

Congrats Kelly & Jeanettekaren - absolutely fabulous news!!!!! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! xx


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats Kelly9 and jeanettekaren! :yipee:


----------



## Kelly9

Yay jeanettekaren! Congrats to you to!!!


----------



## jeanettekaren

and to you Kelly :happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

JK fantastic news!
When did you have the accupuncture? Before, during or after ovulation.... i've gotta get me some of that! :rofl: xx


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations JeanetteKaren!


----------



## lioness168

Thats great news jeanettekaren! Congatulations :wohoo:, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :yipee:


----------



## chefamy1122

congrats Jeanettekaren!


----------



## peartree

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Puddleduck

Got my BFP on 28th November ....on 100mg Clomid. After 3 years of trying and a mmc in June I am very hopeful that this one is for keeps.

For some reason even though I do ovulate 100 mg of Clomid seems to work for me. 50 mg has no effect and has been unsucessfully tried for 6 cycles.

Good luck to you girls,

:dust:


----------



## Mendy

Congrats Puddleduck! :)


----------



## Nicnac

Huge Congrats Puddleduck!!!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

Big congrats Puddleduck :dust:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Puddleduck! :happydance:


----------



## NeyNey

Congratulations Puddleduck!!!! :dust:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Puddleduck!:happydance:


----------



## Bexy

Hey Puddleduck - only just spotted your PM (I'm so unobservant!!!!)

HUGE CONGRATS on your :bfp: - so so so so pleased for you and all my thoughts are with this little bean being a v.v.sticky one!

Take care and I will keep a look out for your progress!!! Summer babies rock! :)


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats Puddleduck! :hugs:


----------



## lioness168

Congatulations Puddleduck :yipee:


----------



## NeyNey

Me Me!!! Our HCG was 152 - we're officially pregnant :yipee:


----------



## DebsHopeful

CONGRATULATIONS NEYNEY!

I am so over the moon for you and all the other lovely ladies here in LTTC who have finally 

gotten your miracles.

Happy, healthy 9 months.

When you are ready we have a thread we would love you to join:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/156334-ltttc-assisted-conception-let-

light-keep-shining.html

Feel free to visit even if you are still waiting and you have questions or anything.
It is an open thread for all of us LTTCers.

Lets see LTTC be almost empty in 2010 because everyone is over in 1st, 2nd or 3rd trimester :)


----------



## Nicnac

:happydance:OMG OMG OMG Huge huge CONGRATS Ney Ney!!!!!!:happydance:

Wishing you a H&H 9!!!

So so pleased to hear your news...what a lovely start to the day

Congrats again

:hug:


----------



## Bexy

MASSIVE congrats Ney Ney - fabulous news!!!! Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months! xxxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats NeyNey! I am so happy for you! You have been through so much! You definately deserve this! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats NeyNey im so happy for you :wohoo: xxxx


----------



## MillieMoo

Congratulations! Great news!!


----------



## CareBear

Congraulations Ney Ney


----------



## tansey

Hugest congratulations NeyNey! :cloud9:


----------



## Feebee

Huge Congratulations!!!! xx


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations NeyNey!!!


----------



## Kiki09

Well, we got our BFP this morning, our 3rd cycle on clomid... so very very cautiously posting the news..


----------



## chefamy1122

WOOOO HOOO CONGRATS NeyNey and Kiki09!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicnac

Congrats Kiki

Wishing you a happy & healthy 9

:hug:


----------



## MissMonty

Congratulations ladies xx


----------



## dawny690

Congrats kiki xxxx


----------



## lioness168

A huge Congratulations to NeyNey and Kiki :wohoo:. Wishing you both a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Redfraggle

Congratulations Neyney and Kiki!! :thumbup:


----------



## BizyBee

:yipee: :yipee: Congrats Ney Ney and Kiki! :yipee: :yipee:
So happy for you.... xx


----------



## Mendy

Congrats kiki!


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats Kiki!


----------



## puppymom32

Big Congrats to Ney Ney and Kiki. So happy for you both.


----------



## MillieMoo

Oh my god Kiki!!! I've been missing all weekend and i come on to read this! Its the best news I've heard all year!!

Huge congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats neyney and kiki!


----------



## Millnsy

OMG Ney Ney and Puddleduck I am so over the moon for you both! Haven't been in here for a while and its so nice to see more of the old names with 2009 BFPs!!!!


----------



## JASMAK

BFP at 11dpo on December 15th, 2009 after four years TTC and three m/c.


----------



## dawny690

:happydance: :yipee: :dance: :wohoo: congrats jasmak


----------



## chefamy1122

Huge congrats Jasmak!!


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations Jasmak!!!!


----------



## lioness168

Huge Congratulations Jasmak...I am so happy for you :wohoo:. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :dust:


----------



## NeyNey

:wohoo: Jasmak so very pleased to read this announcement!!!


----------



## Kelly9

Yay Jasmak!


----------



## rachelle1975

Congrats Jasmak :dust:


----------



## Bexy

Superb news!!! What a fab early Xmas pressie!!! Heres to a H & H 9 months xx


----------



## Nicnac

Huge Congrats Jasmak!!! Hope you have a H&H 9!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Jasmak!!!!!! What a wonderful Christmas present!!!! :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats JASMAK!


----------



## MillieMoo

Congratulations!


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats again Jasmak!!!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Millnsy

Just popping in to add my congratulations to Jasmak!


----------



## peartree

Huge congratulations Puddleduck, NeyNey and Jasmak!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dilek

Congrats Jasmak, Im praying this is for you hun


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Jasmak! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## pigginteacher

Got my BFP Thursday after 3 years TTC, hsg and lap and dye
Due Sept, Im so excited!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulatons Pigginteacher! :happydance:


----------



## tansey

Congratulatons Pigginteacher!


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Pigginteacher! :happydance:


----------



## lioness168

Congratulations pigginteacher, wishing you a H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## JASMAK

Congrats!!!


----------



## Bexy

Congrat Pigginteacher - have a fab and healthy 9 months! xxx


----------



## Nicnac

Huge Congrats PigginTeacher....hope you have an H&H 9!!!!!


----------



## Mendy

Congrats PigginTeacher! Great news!


----------



## future_numan

I haven't been back to the LTTTCA forum in a long while so I wanted to send congrats to everyone who has recently conceived and I also pray for the ones who are still trying..A year ago I would have never thought that we would be close to welcoming our little girl. After years of trying and having no hope I now beleive in dreams coming true. Thanks so much to everyone who was so very supportive and understanding through everything..Love you guys !!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Congrats PigginTeacher! 

Just a reminder to all LTTCers we have a thread in 1st Tri which you are all welcome to join:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ted-conception-let-light-keep-shining-40.html

Please also note that you don't have to be pregnant to pop in and chat nor do you have to still be in 1st Tri, it is just a safe place over on the preggy side for all LTTCers.


----------



## muncho

congrats pigginteacher xx


----------



## Manchester_Lu

Can I join now?

I thought I was making my symptoms up but I've just taken a HPT and it's positive! :happydance::happydance::happydance::yellow:

Not sure how far along I am as technically today I'm on CD60. I'm praying for a nice sticky baby now I've got this far


----------



## tansey

Congrats Manchester Lu!


----------



## HoneyWright

Congrats Manchester Lu, There are a lot of PCOS ladies here so you should let us know how you got that wonderful BFP


----------



## MillieMoo

Congratulations! Just read your other post and its such great news!


----------



## Manchester_Lu

HoneyWright said:


> Congrats Manchester Lu, There are a lot of PCOS ladies here so you should let us know how you got that wonderful BFP

Well despite TTC for several years, I had never had treatment such as Clomid etc.

I took liquid Agnus Castus briefly for one cycle but the taste was awful and hard to take on the run so I got the tablet form this cycle and got a BFP! 

They say it's the herbal Clomid so maybe it worked!


----------



## Nicnac

Congrats Manchester Lu!!!

Wonderful news, wishing you a H&H 9

:hug:


----------



## chefamy1122

congrats manchester lu!


----------



## HoneyWright

Manchester_Lu said:


> HoneyWright said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Manchester Lu, There are a lot of PCOS ladies here so you should let us know how you got that wonderful BFP
> 
> Well despite TTC for several years, I had never had treatment such as Clomid etc.
> 
> I took liquid Agnus Castus briefly for one cycle but the taste was awful and hard to take on the run so I got the tablet form this cycle and got a BFP!
> 
> They say it's the herbal Clomid so maybe it worked!Click to expand...

really i thought ac was just to bring on AF, i will giving it a go, thanks!!


----------



## babymaybe

Congratulations ladies - you are all lovely 2010 rays of hope! Wishing you happy and healthy pregnancies.

xx


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats Manchester Lu! :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats manchester lu hun xxxx


----------



## Smurfette

Never ever thought I'd say this but..................:bfp:!!!!!!!! :happydance:

First shot of IUI. If it can happen to me it can happen to all you wonderful ladies!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicnac

Huge congrats, Smurfette, for your little Smurfit on board!!!

Wishing you a very happy healthy 9

Big:hug:


----------



## MillieMoo

Congratulations!!


----------



## Blue12

OMG hun congrats - that is wonderful news - you musssssssssssst be on cloud nine!


----------



## BizyBee

Yay, congrats Smurfette! :yipee:


----------



## Bexy

Congrats Smurfette, here's to a H & H 9 months!! :)


----------



## Mendy

Congratulations Smurfette!


----------



## Smurfette

Thanks ladies. Still feel like I'm going to wake up and it will all be a dream.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

Congrats Smurfette!


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats Smurfette


----------



## cherry22

I got a BFP thismorning!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: excited, scared, worried! trying not to be to hopfull!!! but still:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats Cherry about time someone posted in here xxxx


----------



## tansey

dawny690 said:


> about time someone posted in here xxxx

Exactly what I was going to say! HUge congrats Cherry!


----------



## jojoD

Massive congratulations Cherry!!!!! :happydance:

I too got my :bfp:!!! 

I got mine on Sunday. :happydance: Have been too scared to post it here, because I nearly can't believe it!!! :happydance:


----------



## dawny690

Congrats JojoD xxxx


----------



## tansey

congrats JojoD!


----------



## Smurfette

Congratulations Cherry and jojoD!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Cherry and Jojo! Congrats. :happydance:


----------



## maz

congrats jojoD


----------



## future_numan

Hello ladies...we finally had our dreams come true with the birth of our daughter, Emily Mackenzie...she came into this world one day after her due date on Feb 28th 2010 @ 6:30am weighing a whooping 9lbs 10oz and was 22 1/2 inchs long...we are on :cloud9: and want to thank everyone for their support and courage during our struggle to conceive...you will never know how much it meant to me :flower:


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats she is adorable.


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats on your beautiful little girl future_numan. xx


----------



## jojoD

She is adorable. Congratulations :cloud9:


----------



## Farie

Ohh only just found this section!

Got my BFP in march, after nearly 3 years ltttc 
Total shock for us, we were starting to pursue adoption routes, having totally given up on conceiving naturally.
We hadn't done anything different, we had a busy month, MIL was visiting and life was getting on! 

I'm now nearly 9 weeks, pretty queasy all the time, very very tired and loving every second!


----------



## chefamy1122

Congrats Farie :)


----------



## tansey

Wondered why you hadn't posted in here when you can at last!!
Huge congrats hun :yipee:


----------



## Smurfette

Congratulations Farie!!!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dilek

Hi Can you please add me too. I had my 12 week scan yesterday and everything looks perfect. I got my bfp on 28th feb and its our 2nd IVF go.

We havnt been TTC for very long, Dh and i have been together for 2.5 yrs and in that time ive had 3 surgeries and a battle with endometriosis and dermoid cysts which kept growing back within months after removal.


----------



## BizyBee

Huge congrats to Farie and Dilek!!! :yipee:


----------



## tansey

huge congrats again Dilek :hugs:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats Dilek! :happydance:


----------



## Smurfette

Yay! Congratulations Dilek!!

xxx


----------



## lioness168

Congratulations to Farie and Dilek :happydance: wishing you both a H&H pregnancy :wohoo:


----------



## princessjulia

hi 21/5/2010 bfp after 3 yrs of trying got pregnant on 3rd cycle of clomid which after loads tests just unexplained fertilty


----------



## puppymom32

Congrats Pricessjulia!!


----------



## lola13

Congrats Julia! Did you do anything differently this time around? I'm the same as you - TTC 3+ years, unexplained.


----------

